# Parkers Ginger Tonic



## bombboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Picked up a shoe box with a couple of bottles in it and this Parkers was in there. I dont remember seeing one with a flared lip on it before, most I've seen have been rounded. Is this an earlier version or what? 

 Sorry for the crappy pics, down to one arm, had rotator cuff fixed on Tuesday.

 Thanks, Mark


----------



## bombboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Close up of the lip. Pic doesnt show it well, but its flared somewhat.


----------



## epackage (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know anything about it but I did find this one on E-Bay...

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item519e2ff2d2&item=350546293458&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=TCBzwlqZTy6kBBsIdmb1GbIUC7s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

tapered?






 "11. OIL or Ring - Also called a tapered collar, long tapered collar (LTC), plain broad sloping collar, tapered top, brandy, graduated finish, wine finish, square collar, castor oil, and likely other names as this was also a very commonly utilized finish." Thanks Bill.


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 12, 2012)

"The advertisement for Parkerâ€™s Ginger Tonic depicts a young barefoot girl in a dress. She is leaning against a wall with outstretched arms. The wording is â€œEverybody needs at times the invigorating help of Parkerâ€™s Ginger Tonicâ€. The reverse of the card includes information about three products: Parkerâ€™s Hair Balsam, Parkerâ€™s Ginger Tonic, and Hindercorns. A circular picture of a woman with long hair accompanies Parkerâ€™s Hair Balsam which restores color, stops falling of hair, removes dandruff, cures itching and humors. Two testimonials accompany Parker's Ginger Tonic which is the "best cure for coughs and consumption and all diseases arising from defective nutrition, impure blood and exhaustion". Hindercorns removes corns, bunions, warts, and callouses. The balsam and tonic are sold in large bottles for .50 and 1.00 and the Hindercorns is 15 cents. Hiscox & Co., 163 William Street, New York" [URL=http://digital.lib.ecu.edu/20687]From.[/URL]

 "PARKERâ€™S - GINGER TONIC - NEW YORK; Amber and aqua, rectangular, 6 1/2â€ tall.
 - variant:  same as above but aqua and 7 Â½â€ tall.
 PARKERâ€™S TONIC - NEW YORK - HISCOCK & CO.. Aqua , rectangular, 6 3/4â€ tall. 
 Parkerâ€™s Genuine Tonic; rectangular, aqua, 7 1/2â€ [URL=http://www.historicbottles.com/toniclist.htm]Thanks again, Bill.[/URL]

 [IMG]http://www.antiquebottles.com/pics/ParkersTonic.jpg Reggie sold this one.











 "(Advertisement from January 18, 1882, in the Medical section of The Reading Daily Eagle newspaper in Reading, Pennsylvania)"






 The blog where these trade cards live is by Some guys from Penang.


----------



## bombboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Jim, thats one I didnt see on ebay, thanks, mines the same.

 Surface, I dig that last trade card, several for sale on the bay as well. Flared yes, sorry, foggy brain, good meds, lol. 

 I also got a Schenks pulmonic, two blobs - one local, a local pharm and a 1/2 pint brown flask, nice and crude. More pics tomorrow. 

 Thanks for the info.

 Mark


----------

